# Free Fish? Near Lebanon, PA



## Jowy (5 mo ago)

I’m looking for fresh water fish to put in my fish tank message me if u have fish u would like to give out for free thank you.


----------



## NearMeBettas (10 mo ago)

I do have lots of young guppies for sale. No live arrival guarantee as they are young yet. They are only $2.99 a piece buy one get one free or $1.50 a piece buy one get one free if you get 20+. I doubt you'll find guppies cheaper than that. I ship throughout the USA. An estimated $10.99 for 2-4 day priority mail shipping.


----------

